# .class einbinden - von anderer Klasse benutzen



## Eisscholle (11. Nov 2006)

Hi,

ich habe mir eine Klasse geschrieben. Diese heißt Interval.class. Nun möchte ich diese von der Klasse test.class ansprechen/nutzen. Also habe ich mich an diese "Vorlage" gehalten: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=34872&highlight=class+einbinden

Aber ich bekomme folgenden Fehler:

```
javac test.java
test.java:8: cannot find symbol
symbol  : constructor Interval(double,double)
location: class Intervall.Interval
                Interval p = new Interval(2.0,4.6);
                             ^
1 error
```

Ordnerstruktur:
../aufgabenblatt5/test.class + test.java
../aufgabenblatt5/Intervall/Interval.class + Interval.java

test.java

```
import Intervall.*;

public class test
{
	public static void main(String... args)
	{
		Interval p = new Interval(2.0,4.6);		
	}	
}
```

Auszug Interval.java

```
package Intervall;

import static java.lang.Math.*;

public class Interval
{
        Interval(double a, double b)
	{
                  ......
         }

        private Interval()
	{
                  ......
         }

        ........
}
```

Lasse ich in der test.java den Aufruf mit new weg, also nur Interval p; lässt sich alles wunderbar übersetzen. Wo liegt mein Problem/Fehler???

MfG


----------



## Xandro (11. Nov 2006)

Moin,

Dein Konstruktor muss public sein, sonst kannst Du schlecht von aussen darauf zugreifen:


```
public class Interval{
  public Interval(double a, double b) {
  }
}
```


----------



## Eisscholle (11. Nov 2006)

Super danke, funktioniert.


----------

